# Hi everyone - I'm Constantin



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

:laughing: Oh my, I really do hope you are either a victim of a plane crash, or a troll. If the case is that of the latter, I salute you. If you speak sincerely, please, I beg of you, for the safety and well being of those around you as well as yourself; seek a psychologist.
http://www.thepsychologist.org.uk/archive/archive_home.cfm?volumeID=20&editionID=143&ArticleID=1133


----------



## constantin.restauratorul (Apr 28, 2013)

As i said before ... Go watch Britain's Got Talent and roll up a joint.
I am not a Troll, reality is mine and the odds of me going away from your mind are slim even in the eventuality of me having a plane crush 
There is really nothing you can do to stop me... except praying for divine intervention ... 

lol ) ... the last sentence was not me .. it just came out of me. I told you i was possessed ) You're screwed. He's onto you. I'd go to church more often if i ware you )


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

You are, indeed, very possessed.

This is hilarious, but worrying too. I'm being serious now, please seek psychological help, or help with your 'demons', you may endanger those around you.


----------



## constantin.restauratorul (Apr 28, 2013)

Seriously ... stop projecting onto you the image of a serious man who loves Reason, when in fact you clearly are nothing more then a SOCIAL PARASITE living out of your parents money, trolling around seeking intellectual gratification.

It's NPD and pathological even by secular standards. You must let go of NPD. I don't know what pills do you secular evolved monkeys need for that kind of illness.
Do you need an exorcist? I am not Keanu Revaves but i will learn Codex Romanus for you if you want my help.

Do you present symptoms like refusing the authority of the Church
Refusing Christian faith
Have a feeling of rejection towards holy water and incenses?
Do you neglect your personal hygiene?
Do you have a tendency to redraw from society?

I can help you GET A F*ing LIFE! now cram!
lol i am so possessed ) I can't even talk to you without provoking.
I am serious about the exorcism though. Do you want a happy life? It's pill-free and 100% opium of the masses ) i am laughing again ... 
I really am serious... i need to control my self...

This will help me concentrate better...
I am the Inquisitor - stupidity was found in you. repent or be traumatized!
I am the Wolverine - not interested (Clown: unless you're a girl that is xD ) (Inquisitor: witch apparently you are not even if you confess having a vagina)
I am the Infantil - u scale me. pwease pweaty pwease be mowe nice to me ^_^
I am the Prostitute - Constantin won't let me do it. Do you have PayPall? (Clown: looool! lol! lol! lol! You just didn't do that just now! ) ) (Constantin: I chose to show you ALL where ever this may lead me)
I am the Clown - this is entertaining lol (Inquisitor: i dare you to listen to the Clown and laugh. I can use the Clown like before to laugh at you)
And I am Constantin, who opened up my heart to you because I saw you-the real you, suppressed by this personality which is very similar to my Inquisitor. You believe what you want. I want nothing more from you. I trusted you and you failed me, so I let all my other personalities do the talking for me.

Inquisitor: come on.. laugh some more to protect you master! I proven him i am more powerful.
Constantin: you don't have to listen to him... i am here if you-the real you, want to talk to me-the real me.
Inquisitor(to me): he's gonna laugh like a circus monkey after this, boss. He doesn't have any alternatives, he is to weak to fight his own godless inquisitor. Reaching to you now would mean to let go of him, and he is to scared.
Inquisitor: yeah! that's right! pussy! Go back to your Captain Science!
Constantin: i don't trust any of this personalities. I need to show them to the world.
Inquisitor: this will be the end of Atheism and you precious dream of "saving the world". Get a job! Death and Taxes!
Constantin: it's not about "who gets to save the world wins"... it's about my conscious being freed of all this knowledge. You can carry my cross for me if you want, i don't need the world's recognition. But you can't save the world with atheism.
Inquisitor: and you can take that you your papa Stalin!


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi! Welcome to PerC I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun. Make yourself at home. :3


----------



## constantin.restauratorul (Apr 28, 2013)

aww ... i wov dat smile :3 
hi ... nice to meet you Sophi... i am Constantin 

You really must be an introvert ... i feel comfortable with that  ... thanks for letting me feel in control  and thanks for coming by to greet me ^_^

Have you read my previous comments? I hope i didn't scared you :-s .. I can be like that sometimes when provoked. It's just my way of defending my self so i won't get hurt anymore :3

How old are you Sophi ? You're name if Sophi as in Sophia.. not as in the Sophist ancient Greek School of Though.. am i right ?


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

constantin.restauratorul said:


> well that was short lived .... i take it you forgotten about me already ...
> 
> you show interest i show Love ... can't channel Him otherwise ...


I didn't forget about you, I just went off the website  Don't worry, but also... what's a "beating worm heart"?


----------



## constantin.restauratorul (Apr 28, 2013)

You've return !! <3 my hero :***

I can't describe what a beating worm heart is ... but i can describe what's not a beating worm heart: a heart of stone 

You are full of life i can almost hear your red globules being pumped up those steaming hot blood pipes <3

Let's build something together  want to help me?


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

constantin.restauratorul said:


> Seriously ... stop projecting onto you the image of a serious man who loves Reason, when in fact you clearly are nothing more then a SOCIAL PARASITE living out of your parents money, trolling around seeking intellectual gratification.
> 
> It's NPD and pathological even by secular standards. You must let go of NPD. I don't know what pills do you secular evolved monkeys need for that kind of illness.
> Do you need an exorcist? I am not Keanu Revaves but i will learn Codex Romanus for you if you want my help.
> ...


God, I have to share this on Facebook, mates are gonna LOVE this!







Keep it coming bro, you're making Christianity look much better!


----------



## constantin.restauratorul (Apr 28, 2013)

God doesn't need my help to win, nor my foolishness nor your opposition can interfere with the outcome. That is my rigid faith and your efforts to change that are as impotent as a tiny worm trying to block the sun. Sooner or latter you gonna get burn, pyromaniac 

Among those 600 or less friends from your list, i doubt that someone will ever understand you or care you "won" a debate ever in your life against anyone. You will get more social fallout with girls being afraid of you being Judgemental and you will never escape the habit of jerking off in your socks 

Now please stop bothering me. And at this point i would think twice about insisting on the "debate" because I would feel harassed and I would do something about it. You're a negative source of energy. And right now I want to speak with *narwhalcupcake *and feel butterflies in my stomach. I suggest you find someone to accept you and try to feel the same.

(your next comment will be ignored)
(do something about your Emotional Retardism! IQ is worth nothing unless you're a labrat with no life that gets his portrait printed in books witch students draw mustaches on. Don't get bald!)
Adios!


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

You seem to really be in love... is this true? Why am I so special?


----------



## constantin.restauratorul (Apr 28, 2013)

... because ... your adorable ... and last night's reaction from you ... man ... if it only took that less effort to make you feel that good ... i can only imagine how it would be if i'd love you with "full steam ahead" <3
Love is the most powerful think i have to offer. I can really become Christ in person when i channel Love into this world. I can speak like Him, smile like Him... and i can wash all your sins from your heart just by looking at you and you receiving Me...

Reason is the other most powerful think i can offer to society... but reason goes against people's dream and I must learn not to impose my views...

All else is mediocre and even sub-mediocre in me. I don't even have a job... therefore i can only use my Love for the girl that most needs Love... and i can tell that you need Love.... because you vibrate... you are set in motion just by so little on my behalf.... I can really blow your mind <3 ... I'd like to see that... 

Please, don't think about commitment. It's not like that... Think of it as play... As an experiment... as a Hypothesis....
I am in full control of my emotions (ENTJ.. remember? ) .... I can stop at any moment if you reject me with no harm feelings.

Let's build a Dream and then decide if we would like to live it  do you want to help me ? Just for the fun of it  an experiment ... nothing more <3 

Are you in?


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

constantin.restauratorul said:


> You will get more social fallout


THIS IS GOLD :laughing:


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

I sorry... I don't know if I can do it.. I want to fall in love with someone who I've seen in person, been with, and imagine myself with. Doing something that started over the internet just doesn't feel right for me... I see you have some problems with wavering thoughts... and my natural tendency is to help someone if they are in any mental state but good. I was thinking I would give you encouraging words, but I never expected you to fall in love with me! I'm sorry, but it just won't work out, you were really nice to me though! I hope you find what you are looking for... good luck- God bless


----------



## constantin.restauratorul (Apr 28, 2013)

Then this is as far as you can go on that dream  and we stop here ... before we could begin. You're in control  I wouldn't have it any other way anyway...

I don't know what you had imagined... all we would have done was just use of words... it would have been nothing different then you looking at a movie and identifying your self with the female character and fell for the male character. At the end of the movie, you would woke up, with no commitment towards that fictional character. 

I am just a fictional character and I will remain so for as long as you wish. I don't want nothing from you unless it is founded on a solid foundation... Trust.

If i managed to earn you that Trust... that it's in control then please tell me you have changed your mind. If not, please ignore all that i have said in this message... 

I am comfortable with being just like any other pen friend from the internet  I just wanted a new and radical experience. That is all... You're in control :3


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*COOL IT!**

knock off the insults *


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

FWIW, this is not typical of other ENTJs on this site. 
ENTJ Forum - The Executives


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Tea Path said:


> FWIW, this is not typical of other ENTJs on this site.
> ENTJ Forum - The Executives


I'd bloody hope so


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Tea Path said:


> FWIW, this is not typical of other ENTJs on this site.
> ENTJ Forum - The Executives


Aww come on! Don't we get enough silly posts in our forum already, do we really need to advertise?


----------

